# Demand and Energy Management / Calculations



## shailesh_excl (Oct 28, 2015)

The exam less than 48 hrs away. Dont seem to have a good handle on the Demand and Energy Management section. Can anyone share their material here. or email me. My email address is: [email protected]

Thanks and Regards


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2015)

While I commend your last minute attempt to gather information, I'd advise against trying to quickly review much more than you already have. The old saying, "if you haven't learned it by now, you're not going to" holds true here. You're going to want a fresh head for the exam first thing in the morning. Meaning it's time to power down a bit and relax.


----------

